# Welcome back, me! / What am I?



## bushidobam (Jun 16, 2011)

First of all, this is the first time I've posted anything to the forums in about a year.  I got my rear-end handed to me in the political chat room a while back, and stopped posting anything for fear of lynching  
I choose no political party, I just go with what I feel is best for us at the time, but other people can't--or refuse to--understand that, and that's fine.  I guess I just need tougher skin.  
Anyway, I thought all hope was lost, as it can get pretty one-sided in here.  So lately I've just been lurking around the forums reading various threads when, alas!  I stumbled onto the AAA forum.
I am happy to see that I am not alone on here, in that I don't necessarily have a belief in God...  Allow me to rephrase that last sentence.  I am just not sure if God or Gods exist, I don't even know if it is relevant.  I am a deeply spiritual person in that I try and be in tune with my self and my natural surroundings, and I am thankful for all that nature has provided, but I am turned off by most religion and most of its more "hard core" practitioners.  I am also grateful for my faculty of logic and reason, but I still wonder about a divine being(s).

All of that being said, what "category" would I be in if I were to have a label for my belief or view?  Agnostic?

Thanks


----------



## TheBishop (Jun 16, 2011)

bushidobam said:


> First of all, this is the first time I've posted anything to the forums in about a year.  I got my rear-end handed to me in the political chat room a while back, and stopped posting anything for fear of lynching
> I choose no political party, I just go with what I feel is best for us at the time, but other people can't--or refuse to--understand that, and that's fine.  I guess I just need tougher skin.
> Anyway, I thought all hope was lost, as it can get pretty one-sided in here.  So lately I've just been lurking around the forums reading various threads when, alas!  I stumbled onto the AAA forum.
> I am happy to see that I am not alone on here, in that I don't necessarily have a belief in God...  Allow me to rephrase that last sentence.  I am just not sure if God or Gods exist, I don't even know if it is relevant.  I am a deeply spiritual person in that I try and be in tune with my self and my natural surroundings, and I am thankful for all that nature has provided, but I am turned off by most religion and most of its more "hard core" practitioners.  I am also grateful for my faculty of logic and reason, but I still wonder about a divine being(s).
> ...



Welcome. Look up Diest.  It is the closest thing I have found to a belief that I can relate to.  Agnostic would be a another view, but to me it is more a label than a stance. I guess a more accurate view of my beliefs would be agnostic diest. 

I would't be afraid of those guys in the PF.  There are even more hypocrits over there than in the SF.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 16, 2011)

bushidobam said:


> First of all, this is the first time I've posted anything to the forums in about a year.  I got my rear-end handed to me in the political chat room a while back, and stopped posting anything for fear of lynching
> I choose no political party, I just go with what I feel is best for us at the time, but other people can't--or refuse to--understand that, and that's fine.  I guess I just need tougher skin.
> Anyway, I thought all hope was lost, as it can get pretty one-sided in here.  So lately I've just been lurking around the forums reading various threads when, alas!  I stumbled onto the AAA forum.
> I am happy to see that I am not alone on here, in that I don't necessarily have a belief in God...  Allow me to rephrase that last sentence.  I am just not sure if God or Gods exist, I don't even know if it is relevant.  I am a deeply spiritual person in that* I try and be in tune with my self and my natural surroundings,* and I am thankful for all that nature has provided, but I am turned off by most religion and most of its more "hard core" practitioners.  I am also grateful for my faculty of logic and reason, but I still wonder about a divine being(s).
> ...



First off, welcome

I start off with a question, what do you mean by this?(the part in *red*)


----------



## bushidobam (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, Bishop.  I'll be looking into that.



stringmusic said:


> First off, welcome
> 
> I start off with a question, what do you mean by this?(the part in *red*)



Stringmusic,thank you, and I guess what I'm trying to say is, that I am constantly trying to develop my conscience and/or awareness for the good of not just myself, but fellow man and our natural surroundings.  I think that everything I (we) need to accomplish this task is right here on Earth and inside of us, not necessarily by a divine power.  This awareness is what I would think to call the "spirit."  I hope this helps clarify.


----------



## pnome (Jun 16, 2011)

bushidobam said:


> First of all, this is the first time I've posted anything to the forums in about a year.  I got my rear-end handed to me in the political chat room a while back, and stopped posting anything for fear of lynching
> I choose no political party, I just go with what I feel is best for us at the time, but other people can't--or refuse to--understand that, and that's fine.  I guess I just need tougher skin.
> Anyway, I thought all hope was lost, as it can get pretty one-sided in here.  So lately I've just been lurking around the forums reading various threads when, alas!  I stumbled onto the AAA forum.
> I am happy to see that I am not alone on here, in that *I don't necessarily have a belief in God*...  Allow me to rephrase that last sentence.  *I am just not sure if God or Gods exist*, I don't even know if it is relevant.  I am a deeply spiritual person in that I try and be in tune with my self and my natural surroundings, and I am thankful for all that nature has provided, but I am turned off by most religion and most of its more "hard core" practitioners.  I am also grateful for my faculty of logic and reason, but I still wonder about a divine being(s).
> ...



I'd call you an "Agnostic Atheist"

If you're looking for a label.


----------



## TTom (Jun 16, 2011)

Deist fits pretty well with your spiritual bend
Agnostic fits when you examine your stated beliefs about a God/Gods.

Welcome and careful cause you can't make 3 steps around here without someone trying to shoot holes in anything not christian.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 16, 2011)

pnome said:


> I'd call you an "Agnostic Atheist"
> 
> *If you're looking for a label*.



I'd have to say it makes him an unbeliever.  He will burn on the lake of fire for eternity.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## bushidobam (Jun 16, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'd have to say it makes him an unbeliever.  He will burn on the lake of fire for eternity.



What do you suppose the fishing is like on that lake? 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## TheBishop (Jun 16, 2011)

bushidobam said:


> What do you suppose the fishing is like on that lake?
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!



I'd say the fishing is probably on fire! 

I know, lame right?


----------



## TTom (Jun 16, 2011)

And they come to the boat pre cooked


----------



## applejuice (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome back, 
Tough skin is a must on the internet.

Winning an argument on the internet is like being the smartest Kardashian girl.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 16, 2011)

TheBishop said:


> I'd say the fishing is probably on fire!
> 
> I know, lame right?





TTom said:


> And they come to the boat pre cooked





applejuice said:


> Welcome back,
> Tough skin is a must on the internet.
> 
> Winning an argument on the internet is like being the smartest Kardashian girl.



 We may not agree on much, but at least you fella's are funny.


----------



## applejuice (Jun 16, 2011)

Laughter gets me through my day, nothing to be angry about. Words are words on here and thats as far as i take it.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 16, 2011)

bushidobam said:


> First of all, this is the first time I've posted anything to the forums in about a year.  I got my rear-end handed to me in the political chat room a while back, and stopped posting anything for fear of lynching
> I choose no political party, I just go with what I feel is best for us at the time, but other people can't--or refuse to--understand that, and that's fine.  I guess I just need tougher skin.
> Anyway, I thought all hope was lost, as it can get pretty one-sided in here.  So lately I've just been lurking around the forums reading various threads when, alas!  I stumbled onto the AAA forum.
> I am happy to see that I am not alone on here, in that I don't necessarily have a belief in God...  Allow me to rephrase that last sentence.  I am just not sure if God or Gods exist, I don't even know if it is relevant.  I am a deeply spiritual person in that I try and be in tune with my self and my natural surroundings, and I am thankful for all that nature has provided, but I am turned off by most religion and most of its more "hard core" practitioners.  I am also grateful for my faculty of logic and reason, but I still wonder about a divine being(s).
> ...



Pragmatism is frowned upon in the PF.  You've got to be some kind of fanatic or you are considered spineless and wish washy.

I christen thee "Agnostic". May the wind fill your sails and the road rise to meet your feet (wait, doesn't that mean you're always walking uphill?). Anyway, welcome. Swing your thoughts around with impunity. 



TTom said:


> Deist fits pretty well with your spiritual bend
> Agnostic fits when you examine your stated beliefs about a God/Gods.
> 
> Welcome and careful cause you can't make 3 steps around here without someone trying to shoot holes in anything not christian.



Oh, come on now. They gave us our own little corner to reason in here. We can say almost anything we want here...unless we blaspheme Jesus.....never mind.

Tread lightly.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with something you said, you did not word it the same but I think this is how you meant it; The so called believers themselves are the biggest turn off to belief. Yet they don't even relize it. [hardcore practitioners] I like that description


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know what you are bro, but I hope you brought your muck boots. A whole lot of A's and A's complaining about the A's in the AAA forum! Prepare yourself for a whole lot of "intelligent" discussion!!

Welcome back!!!


----------

